# Denon Info on the Head units.



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

So alot of people are always wanting to know about the differences in the hu's. 

So I have taken my time to put this together for you all. ENJOY 


DCT-1

INFO: Google Translate

MANUAL PDF: Google Translate


DCT-100

INFO: Google Translate

MANUAL PDF: Google Translate


DCT-900

INFO: Google Translate


DCT-1000

INFO: Google Translate


DCT-2000

INFO: Google Translate


DCT-A1

INFO: Google Translate

MANUAL PDF: Google Translate


DCT-A100

INFO: Google Translate

MANUAL PDF: Google Translate


DCT-A1000

INFO: Google Translate

MANUAL PDF: Google Translate


DCT-R1

INFO: Google Translate

MANUAL PDF: Google Translate


DCT-R10

INFO: Google Translate

MANUAL PDF: Google Translate


DCT-Z1

INFO: Google Translate

MANUAL PDF: Google Translate


DCA-760BL

INFO: Google Translate

MANUAL PDF: Google Translate


DCA-660BL

INFO: Google Translate

MANUAL PDF: Google Translate


AK-191/AK-192

INFO: Google Translate


Info about the DCH-470 & AK191 & AK192

http://www.w124performance.com/docs/general/Denon_Z1.pdf

DENON



Extra goodies

Google Translate

Google Translate

Google Translate


----------



## redearedslider5 (Jun 21, 2009)

ok so after some looking at the specs... are they all RIDICULOUSLY similar or am i just missing something?


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

yea im think the same thing


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

"this thread needs more pictures!"

ok, here we go!


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

^^^:woot:


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

richpeopleforums?

sweet im gonna sign up!


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

redearedslider5 said:


> ok so after some looking at the specs... are they all RIDICULOUSLY similar or am i just missing something?


Aside from what market they were intended for and the model year, I believe the differences are pretty much the DAC, inputs and outputs (balanced, out, digital in/out and aux).


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

^word


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

and they are pretty much the same as a rockford deck also correct?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

yup.

the denfords have dual 20-bit bb dacs and the balanced outputs are the same as zapco's symbilink connector (the reason i use the denford). the 8250 has aux-in and a copper chassis; the 8240 does not.

i must say these decks ALL simply kick ass.

cheers,
ben


----------



## rcdean257 (Jul 13, 2009)

know anybody that wants to get rid of a denford 8250?


----------



## marko (Jul 10, 2006)

does anyone know how to mod these headunits for digi output?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I heard some people where needing info on the Denon hu's so bump it to the top


----------



## bugmenot (Feb 4, 2009)

i run a 'denford' and love it. when i was looking to purchase one, i came across this post and found it to be very informative.

i love mine, although if i had the money, i'd swap in a mcintosh mx406 in a heartbeat...





> _OldOneEye	01-14-2004, 06:14 PM_
> 
> Well, since I didn't post the original posts about the Rockford Platinum CD players, I wanted to find one place that I could look to (and I could get email notification) if people had questions about this unit. So I decided to post this, and hopefully help people out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Porter (Nov 27, 2009)

I have and 8250 Ti. My problem lies with the cd player itself. The player will not play or eject a cd. Can anyone help. Thank you.


----------



## dharren (Apr 21, 2009)

i have 2 denon z1 a thumb-up to them. sound great all day everyday..


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to help the rest of us out! Nice and very helpful post.

Less


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bugmenot said:


> i run a 'denford' and love it. when i was looking to purchase one, i came across this post and found it to be very informative.
> 
> i love mine, although if i had the money, i'd swap in a mcintosh mx406 in a heartbeat...


Just find a deal on a MX4000 instead!


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

I had a (BNIB) Denon / RF 8250. The copper chassis and 20 bit dac's were a nice touch. It sounded pretty good, fairly smooth, nothing offensive. They're a bargain too and trade at £200 - 250 tops. While the Z1 is x4 the price.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Once you try McIntosh or high end Naks you will never use anything else.

>^..^<


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Catman said:


> Once you try McIntosh or high end Naks you will never use anything else.
> 
> >^..^<


The Mac I agree with but the reliability issues with Nak make me never want to own one. Just my two cents.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I've had a Nak CD700II, great deck...skipped a lot.

Have a Denon DCT-1. Haven't hooked it up yet.

Both look great. Both are transports only.


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

Catman said:


> Once you try McIntosh or high end Naks you will never use anything else.
> 
> >^..^<



I had a good listen to a McIntosh MX406. Even though it was through some average sounding (top of the line) JL comps, you could still tell is was special (more so than my Denon/RF HU). Some regard the 406 as superior to the 4000 and 5000 too.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

customtronic said:


> The Mac I agree with but the reliability issues with Nak make me never want to own one. Just my two cents.


Do you have actual experience with Nak reliability issues ...or are you just regurgitating internet misinformation? If so, what Nak units are you referring to ...and what were your 'reliability' issues?

>^..^<


----------



## martinkruit (Jan 18, 2010)

I own a Denon Z1, it sounds really great, so much better than my Alpine 9855 or Denon DCT1000R

But the problem is, the radio frequence goes from 70Mhz to 90Mhz and i need 87Mhz to 108Mhz.

Does anybody know how to change this?


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Is there any where I can find the differences in these units? 

All of the links are dead ends. Thinking about picking up a Denon but don't know which one is best for me.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well what features/specs do you want in the Denon HU?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Kind of what I was wondering since they haven't been imported to the US in 5 or so years.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Well what features/specs do you want in the Denon HU?



Hi quality transport that can play CDRs and has an auxillary input to hook up a MP3 player to tune in FM and play music for the kids. 

Ability to hook up a changer would be nice also.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Kind of what I was wondering since they haven't been imported to the US in 5 or so years.


So some of models on the first page were imported? I got the impression they were never sold here. 

Can't seem to find any concrete info.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

well to be honest, you really have to google and use the translator alot (most of the solid info is in japanese) but from what I know, the follow do have what you want but there are probably more:

DCT-R1
DCT-A100
DCT-Z1
DCT-1
DCT-100

The last series that I know of that were intended for the US market (US tuners) were the Z1 and R1


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The R1 and Z1s were sold here...along with the Rockford Fosgate 8240 and 8250 which were made by Denon.

You can import the DCT-1, it is essentially a Z1 but with a toslink output. My DCT-1 came with a north america radio tuner.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

my DCT1 is all Japanese


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

The Z1 also has very cool lighting unique from the rest (red orange and white). Also, the Z1 has optical input (awesome for hooking up external media players!). 

I don't think I would use a Denon's optical output as it would bypass the Denon's DAC. 

Some Denons have optical input, whereas some have optical output. Not sure they made one with both.


----------

